# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Show (NEW) >  Measure Twice Cut Once - Hair Transplant Research 101

## tbtadmin

Long time listener and hair transplant patient  Al from Houston calls in to discuss how he did his due diligence and the importance of meeting  with your surgeon whenever possible before deciding to have surgery.

----------


## Spex

Great Segment 

Regards
Spex

----------


## Driver

Totally on the money. The "X Factor." Love it!

----------

